# Great Room Audio Setup Help



## watt1984 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. My family is in the middle of building a home and I have run all the low voltage and speaker wiring. My intention is to have the TV placed on the wall to the right of the fireplace with a entertainment stand to hold the equipment under it. I have in wall speaker wires behind the drywall. My plan was to place the wall mount for the TV to the right of the fireplace and then the "Right Channel" speaker and "Sub #1" directly to the right of where the entertainment stand will be against the far right wall, "Center Channel" under the wall mounted TV, and then the "Left Channel" speaker and "Sub #2" on the opposite side of the fireplace. Will having the "Left Channel" speaker and "Sub #2" on the opposite side of the fireplace create issues? The furniture will be placed centered on the fireplace so you will have to look a tad right to focus on the TV. 

We wanted the fireplace to be the main focal point for our room, however obviously trying to achieve the best of both worlds. We will have a theater room completed in the basement in the near future so that will be the prime moving watching spot down the road, but just wanted to see if this configuration for our great room work decently well or should I have wired it differently?

I would still have an option to just not use the jacks to the left of the fireplace and place all speakers and TV to the right of the fireplace, however the left channel and sub #2 would just be direct wired and not through the walls. The rear channel speakers are in ceiling 8" speakers that sit over and 2 feet behind where the prime seating location will be.

Attached is a picture of the room...


Any thoughts or help with this would be wonderful! Thank you very much for your time and suggestions.

Tim


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice looking room. Where will the main seating positions be, in front of the fireplace? If so you're likely to have some issues balancing the sound as the speakers and subwoofers will be at odd angles to the listeners. What speakers and subwoofers do you have?


----------



## watt1984 (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks! I have attached how I envision the seating arrangement. The TV will be mounted on a full motion extendable wall mount. Currently have polk audio tower speakers for left and right, center and 2-10" stand alone subs. All are polk, however I dont have the exact model numbers with me currently. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Frankly, I see that as resulting in decidedly sub-optimal audio for all and sub-optimal viewing for all except for the one seated in the armchair. The fireplace is in the way but, if that is your important room feature and this is going to be temporary, OK.


----------



## watt1984 (Feb 28, 2018)

Yeah I understand it will not be optimal, I am not going for optimal in this room as it is primarily the fireplace that we are trying to emphasize and have a tv there to enjoy while entertaining or in the evening as a family. I am just trying to figure out potential ways to make it better. The TV above the fireplace is not something we want to do for this room.

Would moving the Left front speaker to the right side of the FP with the TV and the Right front speaker create better flow? The speakers I have can be rotated on their stand to direct the sound, and I am planning to have a full motion TV mount that allows for the TV to be pulled away from the wall around 20 inches and then angled to direct towards the main couch. This will be only like this when watching TV as it will be pushed back against the wall after viewing.

Maybe this wont matter though or help...not sure


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

watt1984 said:


> Maybe this wont matter though or help...not sure


I don't think it will matter. Just live with it, I think.
The only suggestion to get something that will perform better (and the price paid will be convenience and appearance) is to put the TV and center speaker on a cart in the designated space. Use it there for casual viewing (news, weather) and background listening but pull it out in front of the fireplace for movies.


----------



## watt1984 (Feb 28, 2018)

Yeah I think I will live with it. It's not meant to be a home theater room, just a room that satisfies the job of allowing people to relax, gather, and watch tv periodically. If it means I have to angle some furniture at times to make for better viewing during a big game or a big movie night I think I can handle that until the other room is complete. Thanks for everyone's input. If someone has any ideas that haven't been mentioned I am all ears . But obviously we have determined the layout is not ideal for anything...but suitable is still to be determined lol.


----------

